# HavenHaunt Haunted Yard 2014



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Here is a video of my haunted yard 2014.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like your talking skellie greeter


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I like the floating dots in the Dot Room. The twin girls are creepy. I'm gonna have to borrow those ideas.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yuo have a lot of great motion props. Bet there was a lot of screaming at your night walk thru


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice job! My haunt is also called Haven Haunt!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I really like the twin girls and the pop-up in the barrel. I'd like to try doing one of those myself some day.


----------

